# how to build a cardboard playhouse



## Lindiwe (May 26, 2009)

Hi guys

I want to build my girlsa playhouse out of several cardboard boxes etc I've collected. the problem is that I don't know how to do it without staples, tape or glue..!

Any ideas?

Lindi


----------



## Nancy McClelland (May 26, 2009)

we just put the boxes on the floor and let the bunnies have at it. The make their own entrances and exits. We just replace with new ones every couple of weeks.


----------



## Mom of Joy and Love (May 26, 2009)

I used Elmer's glue, the type that's safe for children. Made a multi storied castle with enough space on each level for our bunnies to stand. Holes were cut between top and bottom boxes to allow access between levels and the bottom level was made of two long, low boxes, front and back with holes between them.
Determined size needed for our rabbits and used a pot cover of that size as a template.


----------



## NorthernAutumn (May 26, 2009)

^^^ I'd like to see a bigger version of that image, if possible!? Looks very very cool!


----------



## Mom of Joy and Love (May 26, 2009)

Here is the photo full size.


----------



## NorthernAutumn (May 26, 2009)

(Sorry Mom of JL, I can't see it yet... Maybe try again? )


----------



## Mom of Joy and Love (May 26, 2009)

Trying again. First may have worked for me because I was logged into the web account.

http://pets.webshots.com/photo/2372397020039632485nCaICr


----------



## Maureen Las (May 26, 2009)

That is really nice but I would hate to see it wrecked

my buns are like awrecking crew with their teeth


----------



## NorthernAutumn (May 26, 2009)

THAT IS ONE AWESOME BUNNY HOUSE!!!

(ahem:blushan

Wow! What does the inside look like?


----------



## SweetSassy (May 26, 2009)

That is so cool. I wish I had the room to make something like that. April


----------



## Mom of Joy and Love (May 26, 2009)

The inside was empty except for holes to go between boxes: front to back, up and down, and in and out.
Loved to hide their herbs and vegetables in it. Did need occasional repairs with new pieces of cardboard glued over the damage inside but do that now with their new castle we bought online.
Unfortunately couldn't fit this castle into our new home so it's no more.
You can make one whatever size you want depending on the size of your rabbits.
They also have a condo, shown in our old home:
http://pets.webshots.com/photo/2710557960039632485uPLPtO


If you select Full Album to the top right you can also see different view of the castle, the condo and the hay stack.


----------



## bijoux (Jun 1, 2009)

Oh i love your castle. My bun is just so bored. He really doesn't play with his toys too often but I have a long cardboard box that I put behind the couch and he loves to push that aroundand rip little pieces off it and leave them as presents for me to clean up.

He has chewed many cords, the lamp, the tv, the computer, the modem. I think thats all. But his favorite thing is my couch, he has absolutely destroyed my couch and I'm afraid to replace it for fear he'll destroy that one as well.

I am going to build him a castle and see if that helps.


----------



## bijoux (Jun 1, 2009)

by the way; joy and love are just adorable. what breed are they? I'm sorry I know nothing of bun breeds except the obvious, angora, lop and dwarf.


----------



## Mom of Joy and Love (Jun 1, 2009)

Joy is half Flemish Giant and half New Zealand.
Love (the brown little boy) is part Flemish Giant.

For: bijoux
Please cover all your exposed cords with either the cord protectors that attach to the wall and cover the cords entirely or large enough hose that your bunnies can't get their mouths around. We bought split hose wire wrap at an auto parts store.
Be prepared to repair castle frequently with new pieces of cardboard glued on to cover damage or holes. 

For your couch, build a fence out of NIC cubes and wire ties to keep them away from it.


----------

